# pressing on to moisture wicker shirts



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello
Got a buddy that wants to put his logo on some dark colored moisture shirts. 
The shirts are from Denali, their wikz shirts.
From the Denali website :
100% Microfiber Polyester Fine Gauge

*Wikz* is engineered for *superior* _sublimation_ _transfer printing_

Will the plastisol adhere to this type of shirt ?
I can't seem to get a straight answer from any company. 

Dowling Graphics said that their plastisol transfers won't work.
"Our transfers will only adhere to cotton blends and are just plastisol inks. We do not offer any specialty transfers for different fabrics. I would suggest test printing on the fabric and washing to make sure it adheres correctly. These garments are treated with different chemicals and possibly will prevent the transfers from adhering correctly"

However I did adhere one transfer to a white wikz shirt. Dowling said that transfer was a 4 color process print for white and light garments. 

However I am not sure if the shirts being dark will matter. 

First Edition said I would probably need the cold peel with crystal adhesive additives to make it work. 

So anyone put plastisol transfers on Dark moisture wick type shirts and do they adhere and washable ?

Also how would a direct screen print be different on them if these plastisol's won't work ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

Plastisol transfers typically work great on 100% polyester shirts like this. We have done a lot of this type of work.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello
Thanks. Do you have any additives added to them ?

Thanks
Mark


----------

